# What pound test line does everybody use?



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I thought it would be interesting to get a thread going on what pound test line everybody uses on their surf combos. Obviously a big Drum combo will have higher test line than a Whiting combo but lets hear what you use. This year I will be using 15lb Hi-Vis Berkely Big Game primarily. Seems to have a good balance between economy, strength, and castability. The last Florida Sport Fishing magazine has a list of notable IGFA light tackle records and some of them are as follows.

27lb 4oz Permit on 2lb test
105lb Atlantic Sailfish on 8lb test
106lb Tarpon on 2lb test
90lb 8oz Black Drum on 4lb test

No those are not mistakes. Unbelievable! Makes me wonder if sometimes we use too high of test line. But I do understand trying to get a fish in quickly to release it healthy.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I have spooled on the majority of my reels Suffix Elite Tangerine in 17#. I can't find it here anymore, I think it is available in the European market, so once this spool is gone I am going to try something else.

I predominately pier fish but do surf fish a few times a year and I like 17# as it is castable yet more abrasive resistance than say a 12#. It works well on a pier as you have to haul them up vertical and I can only imagine that is hard on a line as well.

I do not seek citation or specific fish....I'm just there for the good time, beer, and a chance to see a girl in a bikini who can turn my head; catching a fish is a by-product.

When I look for a line the poundage is not as important as other characteristics......abrasion resistance, memory, how limp it is, and color. Price isn't a factor as I think all major lines are price alike.

I am going to start buying in bulk spools as that is much cheaper.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

depends on reel size ... but my spinners I use 30lb Fireline ...


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

....guess its sad...BUT....I always "PLAY TO WIN THE GAME".....I love ANDE BACK-COUNTRY......10 LB for gotcha fishing...12 lb for my spinning sand-flea fishing and 15 lb. for my conventional sand-flea fishing....it just holds and holds and catchs fish......I love it better than Premium Ande...Back-country is softer and more supple yet still VERY abrasion resistent....can throw it a mile.....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Inshore I use 10 or 12 lb, light surf fishing (whiting, pompano, ect) I use 14 lb, for heavier surf fishing (bluefish, drum, ect) I usually use 17 or 20 lb. I prefer clear Sufix Tri Plus. I've done the braid thing, not a fan, too much line drag in current for me. 
Also on those records, they're chasing them in a boat until they wear out and can land them.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

and to add to smoothlures,that is usually the IGFA rated tippet strength or leader,the rules allow for a lighter leader of certain lengths attached to heavier main lines......17# test on surf slingers,20# on pier heavers,30#braid on fighting rods (king,cobia)50# braid on shark rigs whether or not casting or floating,thats my set ups


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

11 lb Sakuma on the light bait reels, 20 lb Sakuma on the heavier bait reels, probably a couple of heavier reels that still have Suffix Tri 17 lb on them, and 8, 10 & 12 lb Fireline Fused Crystal on the reels that throw metal and jigs.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

6 and 10lb Original Fireline


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

My conventionals like the BassPro Shop's Tightline in 15 lb test, big spool that fills four or five reels - $ 10.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Heavers #17 & #20 Tri+ on others #8-#10 Tri+ and #8 Fireline Crystal


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

20# berkley pro spec on my heavers and usually 12-15# big game on my spot/roundhead/stingsilver rods


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Smaller rods for freshwater as well as salt with spainish,bluefish,seamullet,ect,6lb test crystal,also 10lb test reg fireline.. On sightcasting rods 20lb test original fireline.. Drummin off piers or surf 20lb test berkley prospec... In the past I have used 4lb test to catch many species,and got a world record once.. Although,as you said,if going to catch and release,like to use something that will get the fish in as fast as possible and let it go healthy and not worn out so much... jmo..


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

I use #30 mono on my baits rods....I fish an area full of rocks/mussel bars....my jigging rods use 50-65 braid and my plugging rods 30-40 braid................


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

It depends on use, I have small 4lb rods, 6lb, 8lb, 12lb, and 30lb setups. Those records are nuts. My 15lb carp on 4lb was hard enough to do.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Heavers 17 Tri+ , all others 8-10# Tri+ or 10# braid


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

15 to 17 lb mono with 50lb PP on top.


----------



## NCFishing (Dec 26, 2012)

15 lb pp for inshore and plugging. 50 to 40 lb pp for spinning kings and cobia. 4 lb mono for bass and crappie and finally 25 lb mono on my surfcaster for bull reds


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

I'm using 10lb braid for my 7ft medium action rod... I catch anything from bluegills to bass to stripers and bluefish. For my 9ft surf rod I'm using 65lb braid... pretty much good for anything


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Surf Rod = 17lb Suffix on a slosh 30
Plugging rod =12 lb suffix on a penn slammer

Anchor rod = 20lb Suffix with 50 lb leader on a slosh 30
Fighting rod = 30lb suffix on a TLD 25


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

My lightweaight combos (Steelhead Rods and Spheros 4000 spinners) I use 20lb Suffix Braid

My medium combos (Cabelas Predator Rods and ABU 6500) 17lb Suffix Tritanium +

I might try some Fireline on my lightweight combos this year


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

15-20 lb. Maybe 50 lb. leader leader but that is my absolute max.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

40lb braid.. Why? I don't like using Shock Leaders... Dam near broke a guide once because that knot caught on the ring ><


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

If your busting guides with the shock knot your using the wrong knot or not tieing it right. We cast #17 main with #50 shock leaders all afternoon yesterday and I never heard the first knot going thru the guides. The knot busting guides is not a valid reason NOT to use a shock leader


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I was using 40LB mono tied with an Improved Albright to 17LB mono. I haven't had a single issue since, the highest I throw is 4oz sinkers and I always set a fairly light drag so if the fish pulls really hard it'll take line rather then pop the hook out of it's mouth lol.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Vinnx said:


> 40lb braid.. Why? I don't like using Shock Leaders... Dam near broke a guide once because that knot caught on the ring ><


I'd rather crack a guide than a skull....my two cents


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I had saw a video that said you need to put the knot on the side of the spool so it doesn't catch your thumb when casting so for a while I put the knot ALL the way to the side of spool and caught a guide with the knot like 3 times and ended up cracking the flexcoat. After that I learned to put the knot just a little to the right from direct center on the spool and my thumb all the way to left. I haven't heard it tick a guide since and have cast quite a bit since then.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

guess I am way backwards ... I put the knot in the middle on top so I can grip it and rip it ... just gotta wear one of those thumby's or it will split your thumb wide open in a heartbeat if you don't get it up high enough ... and it hurts too


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I have been casting bare thumb and the creases in my thumb are almost worn smooth. Not good. Feels kinda sore and numb at the same time. I am going to start using athletic tape. Electric tape feels like you have no grip.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I just use those leather ones with the elastic ... alot of people don't like them but I don't have any problems with them


----------

